# Which ADA sand for cory's?



## MatusG (11 Feb 2016)

Hi guys,

I' new here starting my new tank and need your advice on ada sand.
Which ada decorative send is the best for cory panda?

I have been reading that black sand is not good and that cory's like normal natural sand color. I like the Ada Mekong color but I'm not sure if the powder version is small enough for them to digg in and safe.

Any other opions on sand are welcome.
Thank you and I'm sorry if this was already posted but could not find it and its hard to find this sand in store here in Slovakia to see how it really looks like.

Thank you
Matus


Odoslané z môjho iPad cez Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (11 Feb 2016)

MatusG said:


> I have been reading that black sand is not good


I never knew that .My wife has https://www.jbl.de/?lang=en&mod=products&func=detail&id=5011 in her tank with cory's.


----------



## MatusG (11 Feb 2016)

There is page from cory expert need to find the page where he is explainig what they need an that black sand is not good for them and also is not their habitat.

I though about Sansibar sand but have seen reviews from some people most in US that this is not good sand for them.

For this reason I wanted ty ada but from the pictures is hard to say which one is soft enough for them.


Odoslané z môjho iPad cez Tapatalk


----------



## alto (11 Feb 2016)

I tried 4 different sands including ADA "Colorado"  thinking my Cories would like to sift through it ... _they_ preferred to sift through the Tropica Aqua Soil (powder) 
- they'll burrow almost past their eyes (& obviously can uproot new plantings)  

The sands I trialed were fine and soft - the ADA was likely the "sharpest" but only in this company 

A lot of the dark  ("tailing") sands are relatively sharp, that's the only reason I can think of to not use them with Cories ... some of the "tailing" sands can be very uneven in content as well (toxic contaminants) but I believe this is less of an issue than texture. 
"pool filter sands" are often regulated for texture & content & sold by graded sizes
"play sand" can vary greatly depending on source, & in some areas, must contain antibacterial or antifungal agents.

I didn't like the batch of ADA "Colorado" as tank always had an odd smell - which appeared/disappeared with the sand ... but I've since checked other batches that seem fine ... still haven't put any back in my tank as didn't much like the color BUT it's the only ADA sand the (not so) local distributor will bring in ... for some incalculable reason


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (12 Feb 2016)

I have good results with Hagen white fine sand.


----------



## MatusG (12 Feb 2016)

Thx Alto,

I dont like the Colorado color, too redish for me, wanted something more natural. Laplata is too white, the same Nile sand but all the picturs on the internet show different colors. 


Odoslané z môjho iPad cez Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.c (16 Feb 2016)

I have 10 panda cories in my tank.

I have heard that some of the black sands can be far too abrasive on their barbels.  I did lots and lots of research and found many conflicting reports. So I ditched the idea.

In the end I went for https://www.jbl.de/?lang=en&mod=products&func=detail&id=3398.

They love to dig around and root in it and they all have lovely long barbels.

Another issue to consider is tank cleanliness, if the substrate is very dirty then any damage to their barbels can become infected.

Aaron


----------



## darren636 (16 Feb 2016)

Nelson said:


> I never knew that .My wife has https://www.jbl.de/?lang=en&mod=products&func=detail&id=5011 in her tank with cory's.



I have lots of this in my tank
My corydoras pygmaeus are thriving.


----------

